# Knack, Knack mein Lenker knackt!!



## HILLKILLER (19. Mai 2003)

Bei der letzten Ausfahrt habe ich festgestellt das mein Lenker knakt! Das Knacken tritt besonders dann auf,wenn ich den Lenker schnell nacheinander wechselseitig belastet.

Hatte jemand von Euch auch schon dieses nervtötende Knackgeraüsch ?  Und was kann ich noch probieren um es zu beseitigen?


Danke HILLKILLER!


----------



## SuperMonster (19. Mai 2003)

die schrauben von Vorbau nachziehen...halt da wo der Lenker eingeschraubt wird!

wenn nicht kann es alles mögliche sein...z.b Steuersatz...Vorbau...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## PREDIGER (19. Mai 2003)

...solltest Du die Klemmschale des Vorbaus fetten! Daneben stimmt aber auch das, was mein Vorredner gesagt hat. Am Besten alles kontrollieren und fetten!


----------



## cubebiker (19. Mai 2003)

Hi,

miß auch mal genau nach ob der Lenker 100%ig mittig sitzt, hatte ich auch mal, 1mm zu weit links und das ding hat häufig geknackt... Und sonst siehe Vorredner

Viel Spaß
cubebiker


----------



## ringbearer (19. Mai 2003)

...auch mal in aller Ruhe nach feinen Rissen untersuchen. Manchmal kündigt sich ein drohender Bruch mit Knacken an. Auch am Rahmen gründlich nach Schäden suchen, Geräusche kommen manchmal von gaanz anderen Stellen als man so denkt...

Und das ist dann nich mehr lustig.

Also Augen auf, wenns knackt, und dankbar sein, wenns nur die lockere Schraube war.

Grüße 

Wolfgang


----------



## Pinkelpause (20. Mai 2003)

montier probehalber mal nen anderen lenker. wenns nicht mehr knackt, lenker tauschen. wäre echt kake wenn er bricht, ist mal nem kumpel von mir passiert (zum glück aber gut ausgegangen). meiner ist beim gleichen drop "nur" verbogen.

gruss
pinkelpause


----------



## HILLKILLER (20. Mai 2003)

Habe mich gestern 2 Stunden in den Keller gestellt und fetten etc. Ausprobiert! Resultat knack!
Mein hat das Kanacken an seinem Lenker mit Siliconspray weggekriegt.
Na ja, schaue mal obe der Lenker wirklich richtig sitzt,oder probiere nen aunderen Lenker!

(Nur zur Info is ein nagelneuer Azonic Lenker)

Die Suche nach dem Knack geht weiter!


HILLKILLER


----------



## polo (20. Mai 2003)

Es gibt Lenker-Vorbau-Kombis, bei denen man das Knacken nicht wegbekommt, ohne daß irgendwas kaputt sein muß. Ich bin jahrelang die Kombi Scott AT2LF-Lenker und Control Tech Vorbau gefahren, geknackt hat es immer, gebrochen ist es nie.


----------



## SuperMonster (21. Mai 2003)

sicher das es am Lenker/Vorbau ist?

->Steuersatz kannste ja auch mal ordentlich einfetten!

was noch sein kann...ist mir auch schonmal passiert....
das es da knackt, wo du dein Bowdenzug einhängts...also am rahmen bei der Befestigung für den Bowdenzug...das "schutz-Gleit" roht kann verschmutzt sein, also kann es sein das sand in der Halterung ist!


----------

